# Jetbrains Webstorm - Java Runtime Issue



## XylonMaster (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I have just installed Jetbrains Webstorm on my home computer via the PKG repo.

```
sudo pkg install jetbrains-webstorm
```

Version : WebStorm 2021.1.2

It installed several dependencies, one of which being OpenJDK11. However, when I open the IDE for the first time I keep getting a warning message in the IDE stating "Please consider switching to the bundled java runtime that is better suited for the IDE (your current java runtime is 11.0.11+9 by OpenJDK BSD Porting Team at '/usr/local/openjdk11'.  Now, when I go to checkout the directory where the application is installed : /usr/local/share/webstorm, I noticed that the jbr folder which would contain the bundled runtime version is not there. I do not know if it was left out intentionally in this PKG, and I am not sure on how to fix this issue.

This is my first post on the FreeBSD forums. Thanks in Advance for anyone that can help me figure this out.


----------

